# Horus Heresy - Return to Prospero



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

More info on future HH releases has come out of the Weekender, and it appears that while we are done with Calth, Prospero has yet to be finished.



Bell of Lost Souls said:


> New stories from Black Library soon for Space Wolves.
> 
> Gav Thorpe is working on an audio called The 13th Wolf. Different side of Prospero Burns this time.
> 
> ...


I'm quite pleased by this as I have always felt the big battles, Calth, Signus, Prospero, Tallarn, etc; all deserve to have more focus on them than a single novel. Calth got an anthology, and now Prospero is getting a bunch of extra stories. Now we just need some Signus tales and for Tallarn to get a real novel.


LotN


----------



## Dark Apostle Marduk (Sep 30, 2015)

This sounds like a great novel! I'm very excited. Though, they weren't my favorite HH novels, this one sounds promising! 

Thanks for the heads up and I hope to see more info as it gets closer to the release date!


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

More Signus please, but other authors.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Do we really need more prospero? I'm all for SW novels, but the setting is a bit tired.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Lord of the Night said:


> I have always felt the big battles, Calth, Signus, Prospero, Tallarn, etc; all deserve to have more focus on them than a single novel. Calth got an anthology, and now Prospero is getting a bunch of extra stories.


Yeah, considering the actual battle for Prospero turned out to be a relatively minor part of the two books combined, it will be good to see other aspects of it.


----------



## Dark Apostle Marduk (Sep 30, 2015)

gen.ahab said:


> Do we really need more prospero? I'm all for SW novels, but the setting is a bit tired.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


Out of curiosity, other than Thousand Sons and Prospero Burns, which novels are you referring to? 

As far as I have read, I have only really heard mentions of the battle in other novels, and I mean that in the briefest way... 

Also, it's really more about the Thousand Sons than the Space Wolves... however they have a bit of both in each... I think the Thousand Sons were the main people.


----------



## Mellow_ (Aug 5, 2012)

The last thing we need is a Prospero arc like the Calth one that ends up with far too many stories!


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Dark Apostle Marduk said:


> Out of curiosity, other than Thousand Sons and Prospero Burns, which novels are you referring to?
> 
> As far as I have read, I have only really heard mentions of the battle in other novels, and I mean that in the briefest way...
> 
> Also, it's really more about the Thousand Sons than the Space Wolves... however they have a bit of both in each... I think the Thousand Sons were the main people.


It's been one of if not the primary setting of two novels and returned too in at least one more. For me, that's enough.

By SW novel I mean a novel either focused on the wolves or one in which they are heavily involved. Like the one mentioned in the main post...which is actually focused on the wolves, presumably... so a SW novel. 


Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Stephen74 (Oct 1, 2010)

I'll give it a miss if Gav Thorpe is writting it. 
And there was a space marine. and he had a gun. and it went bang. and the man fell down.


----------

